# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  معرفی دی کامپایلرهای دات نت و نحوه ی محافظت از اسمبلیها

## Vahid_Nasiri

دقیقا همان بلایی که سر فایلهای class. جاوا آمد به نظر می رسد که سر دات نت هم آمده و خواهد آمد!!

نمونه ی آنلاین!
http://www.remotesoft.com/salamander/

نمونه ی معمولی!
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/D...=Reflector.zip
http://www.saurik.com/net/exemplar/

احتمالا این یک مورد را چند سال پیش دیده اید: (دی کامپایلر کامل جاوا)
http://www.geocities.com/zz_xu/jad.html
http://kpdus.tripod.com/jad.html
و
http://www.brouhaha.com/~eric/computers/mocha.html

----------


## Farhad.B.S

خوب با این حساب پلتفرم دات نت هم شد open source ! با همین برنامه میشه سورس اسمبلی های built-in دات نت رو هم دید  :shock:  :shock:  !

----------


## Inprise

همونطوری که برای جاوا اینطور نشد برای دات نت هم اینچنین نخواهد شد .

الف) با توجه به اینکه دات نت و جاوا دارای تولید کننده های باینری ( میدونم این عبارت آخری چندان علمی نیست ! ) روی "تمام سیستم های مشتری" هستند انکد کردن کد ماژولهای اصلی برنامه با تکنیک های آسیمتریک و دیکد و سپس کامپایل کردن اونها

ب) ترکیب تکنیک فوق با کد استریمینگ - به مفهوم کامپایل دینامیک کد انکد شده 

ج) طراحی ساختار شی محور پیچیده و استفاده از اینترفیس های متعدد

د) استفاده از ابزارهای شناسائی کننده پروسه های مشکوک به دیباگر یا پچر یا ... و توقف آنها 

 و ده ها تکنیک دیگر میتواند تا حد قابل قبولی ایمنی برنامهء شما را بالا ببرد .

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

برادر اینپرایز!
حتی اگر شما exe های غول پیکر دلفی را با exe کامپرسورها فشرده کنید و سپس انکدینگ و غیره را مطابق الگوریتم RSA و غیره روی آن انجام دهید هم به سختی قابل نفوذ می شوند.
بحث روی کد باینری خالص تولید شده در ابتدای کار است نه بعد از گذشتن از هفت خوان رستم.

----------


## Inprise

> برادر اینپرایز! 
> حتی اگر شما exe های غول پیکر دلفی را با exe کامپرسورها فشرده کنید و سپس انکدینگ و غیره را مطابق الگوریتم RSA و غیره روی آن انجام دهید هم به سختی قابل نفوذ می شوند



برادر نصیری !

الف ) از اینکه دوست نسل سومی چون شما ( همونطوری که بنده ادبیاتم رو قدری شبیه ادبیاتش کردم ) بالاخره از لفظ "برادر" استفاده کرد مایه بسی خرسندی ست !  :wink:  التماس دعا دارم سید !!  :twisted: 


ب) عاقلان دانند که دو مزیت بزرگ دلفی نسبت به تمام محیطهای تولید نرم افزار win32  اولا" سرعت بی بدیل کامپایلر و دوم فشردگی "خروجی نهائی" برنامه های آن است . یقینا" در مقایسه با ویژوال سی ( مشخصا استفاده از  MFC منظورمه ) و ویژوال بیسیک ( نسخه شش ) و دات نت ، فی المجموع خروجی دلفی کوچکتر است  . ( در مورد اول اگر دی ال ال های مربوطه دینامیک استفاده شوند نتیجه کل خروجی از خروجی مشابه دلفی بیشتر است و اگر استاتیک استفاده شوند باز هم exe مربوطه از  exe دلفی بزرگتر است . در باب ویژوال بیسیک که لازم نیست توضیح واضحات بدم در باب دات نت هم با در نظر گرفتن 21 مگا بایت ران تایم که باید موجود باشه ، مقایسه فایلهای اجرائیش با دلفی غیر علمی و البته غیر عادلانه ست !   :roll:  )

ج) این خودش دو بخش داره :

ج.الف) الگوریتهائی چون  RSA با همان ترکیب ابتدائی برای انکدینگ فایلهای اجرائی کاربردی ندارند .

ج.ب) بدون هیچ فشرده سازی و رمزنگاری بنده فایل ساده  Hello World دلفی رو به شما خواهم داد به همراه یک کد کوچولوی اضافی . شما و تمام دوستانی که دارید و دوستانی که ندارید اگر توانستید اون کد رو به من بدید من به " وحید نصیری" ایمان خواهم آورد ! اگر نتونستید ( که نخواهید توانست و دلیلش بارها مطرح شده واگر لازم باشه بازم مطرح میشه ) به " حقیقت درخشان و انکار ناپذیر اینپرایز" ایمان بیاورید که تعلل موجب خسران است !  :D  :twisted:   ( داخل پرانتز : خواستم یه گیری هم به اون کلمه " باینری" تو خط آخرت بدم و بعدش بگم وحید جان ! برو دو خط دات نت (!) بنویس میفهمی که دات نت اصولا چیزی به مفهوم واقعی " باینری" تولید نمیکنه لذا اصولا" با امثال دلفی یا سی قابل مقایسه نیست و بعدش از کلماتی چون جست این تایم کامپایلر و ..الخ استفاده کنم و ... بعد یهو یادم افتاد خودت استاد دات نتی ! خجالت کشیدم اینا رو بگم !! خیلی چاکریم مهندس  :oops:  :oops:  :wink:   )

اینپرایز بد جنس  :twisted:

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

الف) خوبه! حقیقتا ادبیاتت خیلی خوب شده. فقط یک مورد رو دوستانه بهت می گم چون ....... (ارادت و از این جور حرفها و غیره!) :
تو روی رفتار بچه ها در این سایت خیلی تاثیر گذار هستی. بچه ها عموما از کسانی که با سواد و صریح هستند خوششون می یاد و تقلید می کنند. لحن اکثر جملاتت در گذشته ها  :wink:  به شدت تند بود و واقعا روی خیلی ها در این سایت تاثیر گذاشته بود. بعد از غیبت صغری (!) کمی لحن ها ملایم تر شده. خلاصه اش بچه ها دوستت دارند فقط خیلی باید مواظب باشی چون الگو هستی .........

ب) در مورد باینری از لفظ خودت استفاده کردم و گرنه لزومی به طرح آن نبود  :wink: 

ج) الف) بله! در مورد قسمت هایی مانند صفحات لاگین و یا ...... کاربرد دارد . خصوصا کارتهای اعتباری هوشمند جهانی و غیره ......
ج) ب) منظور من هم همین بود! یعنی بیشتر از این جاوا و غیره قابل ریسورس شدن هستند که شما در ابتدا آنرا نفی کردید.

----------


## Inprise

> تو روی رفتار بچه ها در این سایت خیلی تاثیر گذار هستی


بریتنی اسپیرز هم روی جوانان خیلی تاثیر گذار بوده !  :wink: 




> بعد از غیبت صغری (!) کمی لحن ها ملایم تر شده. خلاصه اش بچه ها دوستت دارند فقط خیلی باید مواظب باشی چون الگو هستی .........


بنده عموما ملایم هستم ( و البته بودم ) مگر اینکه اینتراپت احمقانه ای باعث تغییر اوضاع بشه ! مثل نوشتن یک مقاله مضحک توسط یه دوستی و نگاشتن نقدی بر آن توسط اینپرایزی و هوچی گری همون " یه دوستی" و نهایتا توبیخ مدیر مر اینپرایز بی گناه را ! ملتفتی که ... ؟




> در مورد قسمت هایی مانند صفحات لاگین و یا ...... کاربرد دارد . خصوصا کارتهای اعتباری هوشمند جهانی و غیره ......


فقط مورد دوم درسته .  RSA و اعوان و انصارش در ساختارهائی مبتنی بر  PKI  ( پابلیک کی اینفرا استراکچر ) کاربرد دارند مثل اسمارت کارت ها در محیط های دامنه ای ویندوز 2000 و 2003




> ) ب) منظور من هم همین بود! یعنی بیشتر از این جاوا و غیره قابل ریسورس شدن هستند که شما در ابتدا آنرا نفی کردید


الف) منظورت دقیقا همین نبود !!  :twisted: 
ب) بین جاوا و محصولات دات نت در بحث تحمل "دیکامپایل" تفاوتی نیست !
ج) آوردن اسم دلفی اصلا" محلی از اعراب نداشت و حاکی از یک حرکت جناحی توسط عده ای از برنامه نویسان سابق ویژوال بیسیک و فعلی سی شارپ بود که ما به لطف و بزرگواری خودمون بخشیدیمشون !  :D  

اینپرایز بچه پر رو  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## ara_prg

دوستان عزیز همانطور که می دانید برنامه های نوشته شده به زبان Net. بصورت کامل می توان Decompile کرد. من مدتی است که دنبال یک Decompiler خوب می گردم اما پیدا نمی کنم. می خواستم اگر کسی سراغ دارد ما را هم در جریان قرار دهد.

 با تشکر از همه اساتید  :oops:

----------


## Farhad.B.S

http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/

----------


## ara_prg

اقا دست شما واقعا درد نکند  :flower:  :flower: 

اما یک سوال دیگر آیا راهی هم برای جلوگیری ار Decompile شدن برنامه های Net. وجود دارد چون با این برنامه به راحتی می توان سورس هر برنامه نوشته شده را دید. 

ممنون از راهنمائی   :تشویق:

----------


## Gidora

> اما یک سوال دیگر آیا راهی هم برای جلوگیری ار Decompile شدن برنامه های Net. وجود دارد چون با این برنامه به راحتی می توان سورس هر برنامه نوشته شده را دید.


یک سری Obfuscator برای دات نت ساخته شده که تا حدی میتونه موثر باشه. در این لینکها میتونید اطلاعاتی در این زمینه و همچنین برخی برنامه‌های ارایه شده رو ببینید:

Demeanor for NET
Remotesoft Salamander

البته نرم افزارها به طور رایگان قابل دریافت نیستند.

----------


## Hossein Margani

چطور میشه محتویات یک DLL با هیچ برنامه ای دیده نشه. یک برنامه هست که کد منبع یک DLL رو به هر زبانی (البته یک DLL که به اصطلاح CLR باشه) نشون میده. >>>> http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet اما بعضی DLL هایی رو دیدم که محتویاتشون قابل تشخیص نیست. چه جوریه؟  :گیج:  :)

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

DLLهای تولید شده به وسیله .NET همه به زبان IL ترجمه میشن و در دیسک ذخیره میشن و کد IL اونها به راحتی قابل مشاهده است. اگر امنیت کد برنامه براتون خیلی مهمه میتونید از ngen.exe که همراه با .NET Framework SDK ارایه شده استفاده کنید و کد اسمبلی یا Native Code تولید کنید. که البته با این کار از امکاناتی که CLR ارایه میده محروم میمونید.
البته راههای دیگه ای هم هست مثلا این که قسمتی از برنامه که امنیت کد در اون خیلی مهمه به کد اسملبی تبدیل بشه و بقیه برنامه به IL کامپایل بشن و یا استفاده از برنامه هایی که با تغییر اسامی توابع و فیلدهای یک کلاس از تشخیص عملکرد اون جلوگیری میکنن (که البته این را زیاد هم امن نیست). شاید منظور از شما از این که محتویات اون فایل قابل تشخیص نیست همین مورد آخر باشه. ولی در هر صورت راهی برای اینکه کد IL یک اسمبلی .NET دیده نشده وجود نداره.
 توضیحات بیشتر در این مورد رو در بخش مقالات .NET Framework بخش  بررسی معماری .NET گفتم، میتونی به اونجا مراجعه کنی

----------


## مطهر

امنیت کد؟IL ؟؟ جالبه !!ادامه بدید!؟
اینکه حالا کسی بتونه کد IL را ببینه چه استفاده ای می تونه از اون داشته باشه.
از اینکه کد IL را به راحتی می توان بدست آورد می شود سورس را بدست آورد و یا قسمتی از سورس که مثلاً پسورد را چک میکنه؟

در مورد IL بیشتر بدونم ؟یه مرجع معرفی کنید

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> اینکه حالا کسی بتونه کد IL را ببینه چه استفاده ای می تونه از اون داشته باشه.


خوب اگر سورس ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو داشته باشه میشه سورس اصلی رو از روی کد IL تشخیص داد به خاطر همین مایکروسافت پیشنهاد میکنه که اگر امنیت کد اهمیت زیادی داره حتما قبل از توزیع کردن اون با ngen اون رو به کد native تبدیل کرد.




> در مورد IL بیشتر بدونم ؟یه مرجع معرفی کنید


Applied Microsoft .NET Framwork Programming - Jeffery Richter - MS Press




> اگرهم خواستی فایل نهایت رو بده من برات کد کنم


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید منظورتون از کد کردن فایل نهایی چیه؟

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ngen یکی از برنامه هایی است که با .NET Framework SDK ارایه شده و وضیفه اون اینه که اسمبلی هایی که به کد IL در دیسک ذخیره شدهخ اند رو به کد اسمبلی (Native Code) کامپایل میکنه و کد اسمبلی رو در دیسک ذخیره میکنه. CLR هم موقع اجرای برنامه وقتی ببینه که نسخه Native اسمبلی مربوطه در دیسک هست از اون نسخه به جای نسخه IL استفاده میکنه.
چون (مسلما) امنیت کد اسمبلی از کد IL بیشتره این عمل موجب امنیت بیشتر کد میشه ولی خوب دیگه CLR نمیتونه امکاناتی رو که به managed code ها میده (مثل GC) به این اسمبلی هم بده.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر در این رابطه میتونی تاپیک زیر رو ببینی:

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=22522

----------


## Babak-Aghili

www.JungleCreatures.com

----------


## بابک زواری

با کمک یک DeCompiler که داشتم ؛ یک نرم افزاری رو که Trial بود رو ریسورس کردم و نحوه ذخیره سازی و 
الگوریتم دریافت و پاسخ کاربر به کلمه کلیدی در آوردم.
البته این نرم افزارهای Decompiler تا اینجا به کار میان (یعنی من تا این مدل رو دیدم ) که با دریافت فایل اجرایی سورس اونو میدن و اگر شما Objectهایی رو در فرمها یا هر جای دیگه داشته باشید رو بهتون نمیده
(منظور فرم اصلی بهمراه فرم و اشیا و ....) به همین خاطر نمیشه سورس بدست اومده رو دوباره به EXE تبدیل کرد که اگر میشد چی میشد !!
نمونه برنامه ایی که میشه سورسش رو بدست آورد مثلا کامپوننت TeeChart هست که میتونید از سایتش بگیرید و سورسش کنید .

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

با استفاده از برنامه های obfuscator بلایی سر اسمبلی بیارید که قابل فهم نباشه

9rays.net
http://www.zenocode.com

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> با استفاده از برنامه های obfuscator بلایی سر اسمبلی بیارید که قابل فهم نباشه


زیاد در امنیت تاثیری نداره باز هم متنهای مهم مثل دستورات SQL و یا همونطور که آقای زواری فرمودند روش ذخیره سازی و نحوه دریافت نام کاربر و کلمه عبور به راحتی قایل تشخیصه.




> با کمک یک DeCompiler که داشتم ؛ یک نرم افزاری رو که Trial بود رو ریسورس کردم و نحوه ذخیره سازی و  الگوریتم دریافت و پاسخ کاربر به کلمه کلیدی در آوردم.


میشه قسمتهای مهم برنامه رو از قبیل همین قسمتها و یا متنهای مهم و ... رو در یک کلاس مجزا قرار داد و اون کلاس رو با ngen به کد native تبدیل کرد. مابقی برنامه رو هم با obfuscator ها کد کرد که قابل فهم نباشه. با این کار یه مقداری امنیت تامین میشه.




> به سایت شرکت remote soft هم سری بزنید



توی سایت همین شرکت در مورد نرم افزار protectorشون نوشتن که اسمبلی دات نت رو به کد native تبدیل میکنه. خوب این کار رو که خود .NET Framework هم انجام میده! کسی نمیدونه فرق این برنامه با Native Code Generator خود .NET چیه؟ یا اصلا فرقی داره یا نه؟

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

میشه در مورد ngen بیشتر توضیح بدید؟
نحوه بکاربردن اون
چون ngen فقط یه native image در GAC کپی می کنه

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ngen یک نسخه شامل کد native رو در کنار فایلی که محتوی کد IL هست کپی میکنه. وقتی CLR ببینه که نسخه native فایلی که احتیاج داره وجود داره از اون به جای فایل شامل IL استفاده میکنه

----------


## مطهر

> با استفاده از برنامه های obfuscator بلایی سر اسمبلی بیارید که قابل فهم نباشه
> 9rays.net
> http://www.zenocode.com


من اینکار را با برنامه ای که همراه دات نت نصب میشه انجام دادم IL را حسابی عوض میکنه
در مورد دستورات SQL و نحوه ی  چک کردن پسورد  هم دارم بررسی می کنم



> زیاد در امنیت تاثیری نداره باز هم متنهای مهم مثل دستورات SQL و یا همونطور که آقای زواری فرمودند روش ذخیره سازی و نحوه دریافت نام کاربر و کلمه عبور به راحتی قایل تشخیصه.


چک کردن پسورد را با الگوریتم های رمزنگاری ذخیره و بازیابی می کنند . این طور نیست‌ ؟؟

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> من اینکار را با برنامه ای که همراه دات نت نصب میشه انجام دادم IL را حسابی عوض میکنه


درسته، حسابی کد رو عوض میکنه ولی باز هم اگر سورس خیلی مهم باشه و ارزش وقت گزاشتن رو داشته باشه میشه اون رو decode کرد. چون اگر این نرم افزارها زیاد هم فایل رو تغییر بدن دیگه CLR نمیتونه اطلاعاتی رو که لازم داره از فایل استخراج کنه و نمیتونه از اون فایل استفاده کنه.




> چک کردن پسورد را با الگوریتم های رمزنگاری ذخیره و بازیابی می کنند . این طور نیست‌ ؟؟


درسته، ذخیره پسورد با الگوریتمهای رمزنگاری صورت میگیره ولی منظور آقای زواری، فهمیدن روش تولید پسورد بود که در سورس وجود داره. 
برای تامین یک سطح امنیت مطلوب همونطور که گفتم بهترین راه میتونه قرار دادن اطلاعات مهم و قسمتهای مهم سورس در یک کلاس مجزا و کامپایل اون کلاس به Native Code باشه.

----------


## BitMap

چگونه می توان یک برنامه به زبان سی شارپ را روی یک
کامپیوتر که framework را ندارد اجرا کرد

اگر نمی شود پس چگونه خیلی از نرم افزارها بدون framework
اجرا می شوند.مثلا ویروس ها

----------


## اَرژنگ

> چگونه می توان یک برنامه به زبان سی شارپ را روی یک
> کامپیوتر که framework را ندارد اجرا کرد
> 
> اگر نمی شود پس چگونه خیلی از نرم افزارها بدون framework
> اجرا می شوند.مثلا ویروس ها


ویروس ها را با زبانهایه دیگر مینویسند، مثلاً با
Delphi, C, Assembly

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

با سلام از دوستان و متخصصین عزیز درخواست دارم جواب این سوالات رو بر اساس شنیدها ندن چون خودم هم زیاد دربارش شنیدم بلکه اگر خودشون انجام دادن . من رو هم مورد لطف قرار بدن 

1- برنامه ای بود و هست به نام refox و مشابه های اون که مایه مصیبت برنامه نویسهای فاکس پرو و visual foxpro بود . و هست . حالا شنیدم که مشابه اون برای #c  غیره هم هست و یک عده چه خالیهایی در موردش برام بستن که چه کارها می کنه . آیا واقعا هست مثلا برای 2005 #‍c اگر هست خوب چطوری جلوش رو بگیریم (لطفا جواب فراتر از تاپیک چند وقت پیش آقای زواری باشه ) 

2- یک ocx دارم که باید حتما register بشه تا کار کنه . من اینکار رو با ocx register یا در قسمت run می تونم انجام  بدم اما برای pack کردن نرم افزار ظاهرا این یکی هم به بدبختیهام با install shild  اضافه شد . مگه اینکه یکی اینجا یه راهی براش بده که متشکر میشم . 



با تشکر . 

شاگرد همیشگی این سایت

----------


## once4ever

(درمورد سوال اولت که تو همون تاپیک یه برنامه معرفی شد که resource میکرد - البته نه مثل refox - و انگار راهی جز پیچیده کردن و تیکه تیکه کردن برنامه و اسمبل کردن بعضی قسمتهای مهمش پیدانشد!)

2. فکرکنم اگه ocx و فایلاشو داخل پوشه مربوط به winsys کپی کنی خودش نصب بشه. درضمن اگه از ocx  یه properties بگیری شاید خاصیتی به اسم Advanced, Registration داشته باشه که اونو برابر auto بذار (نمیدونم هست یا نه!) 
درموردهرکدوم به نتیجه رسیدی خبرم کن  :چشمک:

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

مسئله 2 با همون کپی حل شد . موقع نصب درستش می کنم . 

اما موضوع 1 رو گنگ گفتید آیا می تونن راحت سورس کنند یا نه 

3 - یکی دیگه هم اضافه شد برنامه ای می دونم هست که dll ها رو می زنه دست exe آیا سرعت اجرا رو پایین نمی یاره . آیا درست کار می کنه . و در ضمن اگه باهاش کار کنیم آیا فایل از فرمت دات نت بیرون نمیاد اگه بیاد دیگه سورس هم نمیشه

----------


## anubis_ir

فایل exe یا اسمبلی برنامه خودت را با استفاده از برنامه زیر open کن و نتیجه رو ببین:
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/D...File=Reflector

----------


## once4ever

این برنامه ها میان source برنامه ات رو نشون میدن ولی چیزی به اسم yourproj.csproj درست نمیکنند.



> برنامه ای می دونم هست که dll ها رو می زنه دست exe


اینو دیگه خیلی حرفه ای گفتی  نفهمیدم :چشمک:  
ولی اگه برنامه ای باشه که فایل dll رو داخل خودش import کنه و exe درست کنه اونوقت به شرطی باز نمیشه که هود این برنامه win32 باشه

----------


## once4ever

در ادامه صحبتهایی که اینجا شد 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...t=36829&page=8
از دوستان میخوام درمورد موضوعات زیر صحبت کنند:
1. از چه برنامه ای برای کدگذاری برنامه های خودتون استفاده میکنید؟
 یا از چه روشی برای محافظت سورس برنامه هاتون استفاده میکنید؟

2. از چه برنامه ای برای دیکد کردن اپلیکیشن های ساخته شده با دات نت استفاده میکنید؟

نکته اول اینکه هرکدوم خواستید جواب بدید و نکته بعدی اینکه صحبتهایی که میشه فقط با هدف افزایش امنیت برنامه ها هست.
(تاپیک جدید زدم که از صحبتهای اضافه پرهیز بشه)

----------


## m_nejad

قبلا بحث شده:
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ghlight=decode

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

سلام
برای کد کردن اسمبلی ها از dotfuscator که همراه Visual Studio .net نصب میشه استفاده میکنم.
درست نمی دونم امنیت کافی داره یا نه.
خیلی دوست دارم این بحث ادامه پیدا کنه و به نتیجه برسه.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-gb/lib...cf(VS.80).aspx

----------


## benyamin_pc

حجم نهایی که بعد از این کار تولید می شود از حجم فایلی مشابه همین که با دلفی عادی نه دات نت نوشته شده بیشتر است یا کمتر؟
با این کار سرعت کار پایین می آید یا نه؟
امنیت کد را بالا می برد؟
این روش استاندارد است یا با خود فریم ورک کار کنه بهتره؟
همین عمل را با Xenocode انجام بدیم بهتره یا با همین؟
به برنامه Xenocode میشه اعتماد کرد؟(از لحاظ امنیتی و..)

----------


## Mehrafrooz

> حجم نهایی که بعد از این کار تولید می شود از حجم فایلی مشابه همین که با دلفی عادی نه دات نت نوشته شده بیشتر است یا کمتر؟
> با این کار سرعت کار پایین می آید یا نه؟
> امنیت کد را بالا می برد؟
> این روش استاندارد است یا با خود فریم ورک کار کنه بهتره؟
> همین عمل را با Xenocode انجام بدیم بهتره یا با همین؟
> به برنامه Xenocode میشه اعتماد کرد؟(از لحاظ امنیتی و..)


در مورد چند تا سوالی که پرسیدید قبلا بحث شده و مقاله ای هم در سایت هست .
در مورد xeno هم باید بگم که از اون برای محافظت از سورس میشه استفاده کرد ولی علیرغم گفته خودش که دات نت رو هم میتونه با برنامه پک کنه و دیگه به اون نیازی نباشه ، در عمل اینطوری نیست و برنامه دیگه اصلا کار نمیکنه ( تا جایی که من تست کردم و دیدم ) . ولی برای محافظت خوبه .

----------


## Amir Oveisi

حجم نهایی که بعد از این کار تولید می شود از حجم فایلی مشابه همین که با دلفی عادی نه دات نت نوشته شده بیشتر است یا کمتر؟
تا اونجایی که من میدونم یکسانه

با این کار سرعت کار پایین می آید یا نه؟
بله چون در حالت استاندارد کدهای برنامه در حال اجرا کامپایل میشه ( تابع به تابع) ولی اگه native بشه برنامه از کدهایی که کامپایل شده قبلا و در native image قرار داره استفاده میکنه و این باعث افزایش سرعت میشه

امنیت کد را بالا می برد؟
به نظر من نه! چون بازم میشه با بعضی برنامه ها dissassemble کرد و کدهاشو دید

همین عمل را با Xenocode انجام بدیم بهتره یا با همین؟
این بستگی به خودت داره ( اگه xenocodeرجیستر شده داری بهتره با اون کار کنی )

به برنامه Xenocode میشه اعتماد کرد؟(از لحاظ امنیتی و..)
باید تست کنی و خودت به نتیجه برسی!

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> با این کار سرعت کار پایین می آید یا نه؟


با این کار تا حدی سرعت برنامه افزایش پیدا می کنه، یعنی در تئوری برنامه ای که از فریم ورک استفاده نمی کنه عملکرد سریعتری داره، اما نمیشه نتیجه گرفت که با تبدیل برنامه به کد نیتیو حتما سرعت اجرا هم افزایش پیدا می کنه، اولا این افزایش سرعت اصلا محسوس نیست، در ثانی برنامه نویس اگر به کارش مسلط باشه می تونه کدی تولید کنه که با استفاده از فریم ورک هم سرعت اجرای مناسبی داشته باشه.




> امنیت کد را بالا می برد؟


این موردیه که میشه به صورت قطعی بهش جواب داد. استفاده از این نوع برنامه ها برای حذف فریم ورک باعث افزایش امنیت میشه (امنیت از نظر حفاظت از کد منظورمه، نه از جنبه های دیگه).




> این روش استاندارد است یا با خود فریم ورک کار کنه بهتره؟


خوب بدیهیه که استفاده از فریم ورک روش استاندارده.




> همین عمل را با Xenocode انجام بدیم بهتره یا با همین؟
> به برنامه Xenocode میشه اعتماد کرد؟(از لحاظ امنیتی و..)


منظورت رو از همین متوجه نشدم، اما ساختار برنامه هایی که این کار رو انجام می دن مشابهه، بنابراین تفاوتی نداره که از کدوم برای حذف فریم ورک استفاده کنی. قبلا در یکی از تاپیک ها به تفصیل در مورد نحوه عملکرد برنامه هایی که فریم ورک رو حذف می کنن توضیح داده بودم.

*نتیجه گیری:*

اگر می خواهی برنامه ای بنویسی و اون رو به افراد و یا شرکتهای خاصی بفروشی (که مطمئنی سعی در بدست آوردن کد نمی کنن) و یا می خواهی برنامه های تحت وب بنویسی (که کد اصلی روی یه سرور قرار می گره و فقط افراد مورد اعتماد به سرور دسترسی دارن) و یا موارد مشابه، حذف فریم ورک غیر منطقیه.
در مواردی که حس می کنی ممکنه از کد سوءاستفاده بشه، بهتره با استفاده از این نوع نرم افزارها برنامه رو به کد نیتیو تبدیل کنی. (دقت کنید که تنها موردی که می تونه باعث استفاده از این نرم افزارها بشه، خطرات امنیتی مربوط به کد برنامه هست نه مواردی مانند سرعت اجرا و یا سایز فایل خروجی)

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

با احترام به نظرات همه دوستان

هر کدوم از روشهای با فریورک و بی فریمورک مزایایی داره البته حتما می دونید که تعداد زیادی از زبان ها تحت دات نت ارائه می شوند که خود موید بهتر بودن این روش است.
.NET Framework and Languages  
اصلا معلوم نیست شما چه اصراری به نبودن این فریمورک دارید ، کلا دلفی که وضعیتش معلومه اگر اون روش قبلی جوابگو بود چرا بورلند تحت دات نتش کرد؟

بودن فریمورک به هیچ وجه عیب نیست و با وجود فریمورک در سرویس پک 2 و ویستا دیگه این بحثا معنی نداره !

به نظرم اگر یه کمی درباره مزیتهای زبان های دارای فریمورک تحقیق کنید دیگه دنبال حذف کردن فریمورک نمیرید، به هر حال هر فن آوری جدیدی یه هزینه هایی هم داره!

 (با توجه با این که جاوا هم  از همین روش استفاده می کنه) !

 
*.NET Framework Advantages*

*Benefits of the Microsoft .NET Framework*

*.NET Overview, Advantages And Features*

*.Net develops advantages over Java*

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

Ø¯ÙÛÙ ØªÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø°Ù ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù:




> Ø¯ÙØª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ØªÙÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø¯Û Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø´ÙØ Ø®Ø·Ø±Ø§Øª Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯Û ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ù ÛØ§ Ø³Ø§ÛØ² ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬Û

----------


## netspc

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¨Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø¨Ø±ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ³Ø·  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:  
 ÙÙÛ ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙÛØª Ú©Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ­ÛØ·ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÚ¯Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ .
Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛØ´ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ØªØ§ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙÙØ° ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¢ÙØªÛ Ø¯ÛØ¨Ø§Ú¯Ø±ÙØ§ Ù Ø¢ÙØªÛ Ø¯Û Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙØ±ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯:
http://www.remotesoft.com/salamander/protector.html
Ù ÛØ§ .net obfuscator ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¢ÙÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛÚ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù  Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª class Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙÛÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û binary image Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ PE ÙÛØ§ COFF Ù ÛØ§ ELF Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙÛØªÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
Ø­Ø§Ù Ø§ØµÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ :Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÚÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù  ÚÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ²ÛØª ÙØ§Û .net framework Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛÙØ(ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ²ÛØªÙØ§Û ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù GAC ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯).
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÛÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨ÛØ§Øª Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ

----------


## benyamin_pc

Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø­ÙØ¯Û Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨Ø§ØªÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÛÚ©Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø­Ø°Ù ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ±Ø¶ Ø±Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²ÙØ§ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÛØ³ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ø± Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø´Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø±Ù Ø§ÙÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙØ· ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© 1 ÙØ³Øª
ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø­ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø¹ÙÙÙÛÙ Ø´Ù Ù Ø±Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ²Ø§ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø±ÙØ² ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ ÛÙ Win32 Ø±ÙØ´ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª ÛØ§ Ø­Ø¬Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø®ÛØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ· ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ ØªÙØ§ÙØªØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ

Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ°ÛØªÙØ§Û ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©ÙÛ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ-ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯ÙØ(ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛØ)ÚÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØ¹Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ø¯Ù ÛÚ© Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ¯Ø±Øª Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø´ÙØØ¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù ÚÙ ÙÙØ§ÙØµÛ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª ÚÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØµØ§Ø¨ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø·Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯. ØªÙÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø°Ú©Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø­Ø°Ù ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø¨Ø´Ù.

Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙÙØªÙÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ú©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ¨ÙØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=41559

----------


## benyamin_pc

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø­ÙØ¯Û Ø§Ú¯Ù Native Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¯ Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± ÙÛ Ø±Ø³ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø§ÙÙÛØª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ
Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙÙØ·ÙÛ Ù 100% Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ§ÛÚ©Ø±ÙØ³Ø§ÙØª ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ Ø±Ù (Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ Ù ÙÙÛ{Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù}) Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÚÛÙØÙÙØ· ÚÙÙ Updatesh Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø
ÙÙØªÛ ÛÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ø±Ù Native Ú©ÙÛÙ ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ú©Ù Native ÙÛØ³Øª Ø±Ø¨Ø·Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ø

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÙÛÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Û ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© .NET ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø®Øµ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø§ÛØ¶Ø§ ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û Native Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û managed. ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¹Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø­ÙØ¯Û Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø³ÙØ§Ù 

ÙÛØ´Ù ÛÚ© Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ§Ø·Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙ . Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª 2005 Ø±Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ØªÙÙØ³ØªÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© run Ú©ÙÛØ¯ . ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ . Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙ ÙÛÚÛ ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ«Ù Ø§ÙÙÛØª Ù .... ÙÙØ· ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ØâØ¹ÛØ¨Û Ø®Ø·Ø§ÛÛ ÚÛØ²Û ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ù Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÚÛ Ø ÚÙ  ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ø 


Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø±

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ 2005 Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙØ ÙÙÚ¯Û ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² VC.NET Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ MFC Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û ÙÛØªÛÙ Ù ÛØ§ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨Û ØªÙÙÛØ¯ ÙÛ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙØ· ÙØ³ÙØªÛ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² VC#â Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ù¾Ø³ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ.

Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ VC#â Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ´ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¯Ø³Ø± ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙÛØªÛÙ Ø±Ù ØªØ­ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## Amir Oveisi

ÙÙ Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Ø´:
1- Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² native Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯
2- ÙÙØªÛ obfuscator ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ´Ù!!!

Ù¾Ø³ ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙØ§ ØªÚ©ÙÛÙÙ...

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

ÙÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨ÛØ®ÛØ§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù . ÛÙ ÙÙÙ Ø³Ø®Øª Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ø®Ø±ÛØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ÛÚ© Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ø§Ø² Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ ÙÙ Ø±ÙØ´ ÙØ³Øª . Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ù . Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù¾Ø³ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ±Ù . ÙÛØ±Ù ÛÙ ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø´ ÙÛØ®Ø±Ù . ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ù¾Ø³ ÙÙÛ Ø§Ø±Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ø³ÙØ±Ø³Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ù

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

> Ø¢Ø®Ø± ÛÚ©Û ÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ù Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛÙ ÚÛ Ø´Ø¯.


Ú©Ø§ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø§Û ÙÙØ· Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø¸ÙØ§Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ Ø­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ 5 Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø¢Ø®Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÛ. Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ±ØªÛØ¨ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯Øª ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙÛ. ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø³Ø®ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

----------


## hdv212

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ ..
ÙØ§Ø¨Ø¯ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ù Binder Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÙØ´ØªÙÙ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ Binder Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¨ ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯ÛØ³Ú© Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙÙÙÙÙ Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØª SoflarSoft Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Bind ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ø±Û ÙØ«Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ Û SalarSoft Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ...
ÙØ±Ø³Û ... Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© SalarSoft : 

http://salarsoft.somee.com/magaleh/m..._part_help.htm

----------


## Ghasem Dehghani

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù .
ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÚÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ·Ø¹Û ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û exe ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÛÚ©Ø³Ø±Ø³ ÙØ¹Ø§ÛØ¨ Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ ØªØ§Ø«ÛØ± Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø´Ø§Øª ÚØ§Ù¾Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø¶ÙÙØ§ ØªÙÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯ÛÙ ÙÙØ· ÙØªØºÛØ± ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø±ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ³ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÛØ´Ø¯ ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÙØ¯ .  :ÙØªÙÚ©Ø±:  

Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØµØ§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø­Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø±Ù ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ 
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ù Ø³Ù¾Ø§Ø³ ÙØ¨ÙÛ 
 :ÚØ´ÙÚ©:

----------


## payam_skandari

Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ngen ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ù Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛØªÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² IL Ø¨Ù ÙÛØªÛÙ ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø­Ù Ø´Ù.

----------


## reza.palang

so sorry
Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÛÚ¯Û . ÙÙ Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.
Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¬Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±ÚÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø´

----------


## hdv212

reza.palang Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÙÛØ³ØªØ ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø±Ø¨Ø·Û Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙÙ  ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ Exe Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±ÙØ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙÚ©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

Ø¯Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ rasoul_ras Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

----------


## Asad.Safari

> ÙÛØ´Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Û ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ± ÙÛØ´Ù ØØ


Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ exe Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø§ØµÙÛ ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ØªÙ Ø®Ø§ÙÙØ§Ø¯Ù .net ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù , 
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù ÛÚ© Reflector Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ . Ø³Ù¾Ø³ ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ exe ÛØ§ dll Ú©Ù 
Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙ Ø±ÙÙÚ©ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ,  ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§ ,  ÙØªØ¯ÙØ§ Ù ... Ø±Ù ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ .(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ«Ù XenoCode  ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù)


ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ÙØ·ÙØ§ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯ÙØ ØªÙÛ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## hdv212

Ø§Ú¯Ù dll Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û ReflectorØ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛ :
http://www.dnzone.com/ShowDetail.asp?NewsId=31

ÙÙÛ ÛØ§Ø¯Øª Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø­Ù Ú©Ù¾Û Ø±Ø§ÛØª ÙÙÛØ³ÙØ¯Ù Û dll Ø±Ù Ø²ÛØ± Ù¾Ø§ ÙÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Û(Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ· ÛÙ ØªØ¹ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ)

----------


## once4ever

Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§ØµÙÛØ´ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù!



> http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/

----------


## MajerajooyeKhallagh

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù,ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ù ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø­Ù Ø´Ø¯.Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¯Û Ø§Ù Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ø¨ÛÙÙ,Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±ØªÛ ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù ØªÙÛ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Ø´ ØªØºÛÛØ±Û Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Û Ø§Ù Ø§Ù ØªØºÛÛØ± ÛØ§ÙØªÙ,Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¯Ù.

----------


## hdv212

ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ ÙÙÛ ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ù ØªÙÛ ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Û Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Û Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Øª Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÛ Ú©Ù¾Û Ú©ÙÛØ Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛ Ø¯ÙÛÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÚÙ Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ ..
> ÙØ§Ø¨Ø¯ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³Ù Binder Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÙØ´ØªÙÙ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ Binder Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¨ ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯ÛØ³Ú© Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ . ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ ÙÙÙÙÙ Û Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØª SoflarSoft Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙØ³Øª ÙÙÛ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Bind ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙÚÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛÙØ¯Ø±Û ÙØ«Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ Û SalarSoft Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ...
> ÙØ±Ø³Û ... Ø§ÛÙÙ ÙÛÙÚ© SalarSoft : 
> 
> http://salarsoft.somee.com/magaleh/m..._part_help.htm



Ø³ÙØ§Ù.
ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª Ø±Ù ØªØµØ§Ø¯ÙÛ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù. Ø¨Ù ÚÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Exe Bundle ÙÛÚ¯Ù. ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±  Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØ±Ú©ÛØ¨ Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ EXE Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## PC2st

ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø¬Ø§Ø¦Û Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø¦Û Ø³Û++ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ Ø§Ø¯ØºØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ±Ù...
http://blogs.msdn.com/texblog/archiv...lications.aspx

----------


## hosein_scan

Ø¢ÙØ§ÛÙÙ Xenocode Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙØ±ÚÙ ØªÙØ§Ù ØªØ± ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Native ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙ
Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø­Ø¬Ù ÙØ§ÛÙØªÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÙ ÙØ¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 16 ÙÚ¯ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù
Ù ÙÛÚ Ú¯ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
ÙÙ ÙØ±ÚÙÙ 2006 Professional Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
ÙÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ³Øª ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛÚ ÙÛØ§Ø²Û Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù
ÙÙÛ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ (SQL or Access) Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛâØ®ÙØ§Ø¯ Connection Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Error ÙÛØ¯Ù
ÙÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù ØªÙÛ ÙØ±ÚÙÙ 2007 Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ
ÙÙÛ ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ú¯Ø´ØªÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù ÙÙÙØ´ ÛØ§ Ú©Ø±Ú©Ø´ ÙÛØ³Øª
Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ú©ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§Ø´ Ú©ÙÛÙ.

----------


## habil_57

*ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ØªÙ Ù¾ÙÛ ÙØ¯ÛØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ  ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù*

*ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û* 

*- Ø¨Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±ÛÙØ±ÙØ³ÙØ§Û Ø¶Ø±ÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÛÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØªÙÛÙ Ú©Ù*

*- Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ú¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û ....*

*- Ø¨Ø§ Auto play media studio  ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²  Ø·ÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± ØªÙ ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø±ÛÙØ±ÙØ³ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØª Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ø±Ø¬ÛØ³ØªØ± Ú©ÙÙ (Ø§ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹Ù)*

*- ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù*

*Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø³Ø§Ø®Øª Ø§ØªÙ Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ®ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø°ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø³ØªÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù*

*ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯*

----------


## hdv212

> ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ØªÙ Ù¾ÙÛ ÙØ¯ÛØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù
> 
> ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ± Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û 
> 
> - Ø¨Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÚÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±ÛÙØ±ÙØ³ÙØ§Û Ø¶Ø±ÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ ÛÙ ÙÛØ³Øª Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØªÙÛÙ Ú©Ù
> 
> - Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ú¯ÙÙÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û ....
> 
> - Ø¨Ø§ Auto play media studio ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø² Ø·ÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± ØªÙ ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø±ÛÙØ±ÙØ³ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØª Ø±Ù ØªÙ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ø±Ø¬ÛØ³ØªØ± Ú©ÙÙ (Ø§ÛÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÙ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹Ù)
> ...


Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² ÙØ·ÙØ¦ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙÙØµØ¯Ø Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØµØ¨ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ø ÚÙÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø´ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ±ÙØ³ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø³Ø Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Clr Ø±ÙÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ØªØ§ Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø§Ø³Ø¨ÙÙÛ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Native Code ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙØ ÚÙÙ Ø§ØµÙØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªØ§Ø± ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ ØªØ­Øª Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙÛ ÙØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ. ÙØ°Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØªØ Ø­ØªÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ³ØªÛ clr ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

ØªÙÛ Ù¾Ø³ØªÙØ§Û ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ù ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù  Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ´Ø¯ÙÛ ÙØ³Øª Ù ÚØ±Ø§! Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## SYSMAN

Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÚØ±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§Ø´ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Ø´ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª native Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØµØ¨ ÛÚ© ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª. Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙÛØª Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÙØ§Û Ø¨ÙØªØ±Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.

----------


## dr_csharp

Ø³ÙØ§Ù . Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø³Ù ÙØ®ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù DLL ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø³Ø±Ø§Øº Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø´Ù ÚÙØ¯ØªØ§ Dll Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Dll Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ... 
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ

----------


## hassan razavi

Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª  Ú©Ù Dll ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØªÙÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ­ØµØ§Ø±ÛØ´ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Project Properties Ø¨Ù ØTab ÙØ§Û Signing Ù  Security Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯

----------


## dr_csharp

> Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Dll ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØªÙÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ­ØµØ§Ø±ÛØ´ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Project Properties Ø¨Ù ØTab ÙØ§Û Signing Ù Security Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯


ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØªÙØ¬Ù DLL ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ ÙØ³Ù . 
ÙÙÙÙÙ  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:

----------


## dr_csharp

> Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø´Ù embed Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ EXE.


Ø¨Ø§ ÚÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛØªÙÙÙ Embed Ú©ÙÙ Ø

----------


## Ø§ÙØ±ÚÙÚ¯

> Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªØ´ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù ØªÙØ§Ù DLL ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Û ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙÛ ÛÚ© embed Ø Dll Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù . ÙØ±Ø³Û


Ú©Ø³Û ÙÚ¯ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ù Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ØµÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø 
Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¨ØªÙÙÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛÙØ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ ØªØµÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙØ´ÙØ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±ÙØ´ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ø±ØªØ§Ù Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯.
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ´Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯Ø Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛØ³Øª Ù Ú©ÙØªØ± Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÙØªØ´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÙ ØºÛØ±Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯.
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ¹Ø§ Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÛÙÙ ÙØªÙØµÙ ÚÛÙØ Ú©Ø¯Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û ÙÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙØ¯ØØ ÙÚ¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¨ÛÚ©Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯Ø (Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø¯Û.Ø§Ù.Ø§Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÙØ§ ÙÛÚ¯ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ)
Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ø¶ ÙÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ø Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ¨ÛÛÙØ¯Ø Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø¨ÙÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù ÛØ§ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª (Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ ØªØ¦ÙØ±Û) Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙÛÙ¾Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯.

----------


## dr_csharp

Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ«Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ©Ø³Ø±Û DLL Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù .ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÛÚ©Û ÙØ§Ø³Ù ØªØ±Ø³ÛÙ ÙÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø ÛÚ©Û ÙØ§Ø³Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ ØªØ§Ø±ÛØ® Ù .... ÙÙÛ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÛÙ dll ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© DLL Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙÛÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ .

----------


## dr_csharp

> Ø®ÙØ¯ VS Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ØªÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù.Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÚÙÙÙØ§Û ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§ÚÙÙÙØ§Û Ú©Ø±ÛØ³ØªØ§Ù
> Embed ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.


Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÙ . 
ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ .Net packer ÙØ³Øª Ù dll (Ø¨ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù .net assembly)ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ embed ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Ù ÙÛØ³Øª .
ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ

----------


## sinpin

> Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ù ØªØ§ Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©ÙÙ . 
> ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ .Net packer ÙØ³Øª Ù dll (Ø¨ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù .net assembly)ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ embed ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§ÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³Ù ÙÛØ³Øª .
> ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ


Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø±Ù ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Û Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ :â
http://xbundler.oreans.qarchive.org/
http://www.filedudes.com/XBundler-screenshot-37562.html

----------


## dr_csharp

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ . ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ù Ø¢ÙØ§ Ø³ÛÙØ§ ØªÙ Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙÛÙÚ©Ø´ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 80$ ÙÛÙØªØ´Ù ...
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø³Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÛÙÚ© ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø±Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù ÛØ§ ÙØ´Ø§Ø¨ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ú©ÙÙ . Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§ÙØ´Ù . :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯:

----------


## PC2st

> ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø´Ú©Ø³ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ


Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û ÙØ«Ù Xenocode Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±Ù ÙØ±ÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯.

----------


## dr_csharp

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙ Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù . Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªØ´ ÙØ±ØµØª ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø± Ø­ÙØµÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÛÚ©Û Ø¯ÙØªØ§ ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ .. Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù ØªØ³Øª ÙØ§ØªÙÙ Ø±Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¨ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ .  
Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± XBundler Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û Ø³ÛÙØ§ Ø§ÙÛØ± Ø´Ú©Ø§Ø±Û ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù 
Ø§Ø² Ù¾ÙØ´Ù Û Themida.v1.8.5.5.with.XBundler Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø± Themida ÙØ§ÛÙ Themida.exe Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ :
1 - Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Application Information ÙØ§ÛÙ exe Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Input File Name Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ .  
ØªÙØ¬Ù : Ø¯Ø±ØµÙØ±ØªÛÚ©Ù Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Û Same as input ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ù out put file name ØªÛÚ© Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ exe Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ overwrite ÙÛØ´Ù Ø Ø¯Ø± ØºÛØ±Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û exe Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÛÚ© ÙØ³ÛØ± ÛØ§ ÙØ§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ .ÚÙÙ ÙØ±ØµØª ÙØ§ÙÙØ± Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù help Ù .. ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Ø§ Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØ´ÛÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÙØ³ÙØª protection options Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙØ³Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¹Ø¨Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² : 
Anti debugger â anti patching â resource encryption , â¦ 
Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛØ±Ø³ÛÙ Ø¨Ù .. 
2 â Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª XBundlerØ¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ Û Add ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ±ØªØ¨Ø· Ø¨Ø§ exe Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ( Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª ) ÙØ«Ù Dll ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©ÙØ§Ø± ÙØ§ÛÙ exe Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ù .. Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ . 
3 â Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§Ø± Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Û protect ( Ø¹Ú©Ø³ ÙÙÙ ) Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ . 
4 â Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² ØµÙØ­Ù Û Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø¯Ø§ Ø¯Ú©ÙÙ Û protect Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ . 
5 â Ø­Ø§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù exe Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø§ÙÙ dll ÙØ§ Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Add Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û ÙÛØ§Ø²Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± exe Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯ . 
ÙÙÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Û ØªØ³ØªØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ù Ú©ÙÙ ØªØ§ ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø¨ØªÙÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ *(O:*

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ!

ÙØ±Ø¶ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ (ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Button Ø®Ø§Øµ)
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØªØ´Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø±Ù ÙÙ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛÙ.(ÙÙØ)
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù¾Û Ú©ÙÙ Ù ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø!
ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø

----------


## hdv212

> Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù¾Û Ú©ÙÙ Ù ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø!
> ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø


ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§Ø¨Ø¹Û Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ ÛÙ Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø§ÙØªØ± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù ÙØ«ÙØ§ Serial Number Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ³ØªÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯Ù ÙØ³ØªÛ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ ÛØ§ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ù ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø®Ø§Øµ ÙÙØ´ØªÛØ ÙÛØªÙÙÛ ÛÙ Property Ø¨ÙØ´ Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø¯ ØªÙØ´ Ø±Ø¬ÛØ³ØªØ± ÙØ´ÙØ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÚ©ÙÙ Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù.

----------


## Ali_Hashemi

Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ ÛÙ Ø¬ÙØ±Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙÛØ§Ø¯
Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙÛ ÙÙÙ ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø¬ÙØª Ù¾Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØªÙØ§ÙÙÙ ØµØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ.
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø±Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ ÚÚ©Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø
Ø¹Ø¬ÛØ¨Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù !
ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÚØ±Ø§ ÛÙ ÙÙÚÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø­ÙØ§Ø¸ØªÛ Ø±Ù ÙØ«Ù ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø´Ø¨ÛÙ Signing Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û ØºÛØ± ÙØ¬Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§ ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ú©ÙÙ !!!!

----------


## hdv212

> Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ±ÛÙ Ø­Ø§ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙÛ ÙÙÙ ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ÙÙÙ ÛÙ ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¹ Ø¬ÙØª Ù¾Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØªÙØ§ÙÙÙ ØµØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ.


Ø®Ø¨ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ xml ÙÛØªÙÙÛ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ú©ÙÛ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ¬Ø¨ÙØ± ÙÛØ³ØªØ ÙÙÙ Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯ Ú©Ø¯ Ø±Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÙØ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙØ§Û ØªØ¬Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.

----------


## hassan razavi

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...8%AF%D9%86+dll

----------


## babakj

> Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ù Dll ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØªÙÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø§ÙØ­ØµØ§Ø±ÛØ´ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Project Properties Ø¨Ù ØTab ÙØ§Û Signing Ù Security Ø³Ø±Û Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯


 
ÚØ·ÙØ±Û ÙÛØ´Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÛÚ© DLL ÙÙÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙÙÙØ´Ù ÙØ¯ÙÙÙ Ø ÙØªÙÙÙ Addrefrence Ø¨Ú©ÙÙ Ø  Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ PFX ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù ...

ÙÙ Sign  Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ Ø±ÙÛÙ ÛÚ© PC  Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ÙÛØ±Ù Ù DLL  Ø±Ù Import  ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ØªÙ VS  ÙÛÚ Ø±ÙØ²Û ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø¯  !Ø

----------


## Amir Oveisi

Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Pack Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² NETz Packer Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û DisAssemble Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Reflector  Ù ÛØ§ Xenocode Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û Ú©Ø±Ø§ÙØªÛ

ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ ÙÛÚ Ú©Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙØ·Ø¹Û Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ù Ø§Ø¹ØªÙØ§Ø¯ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙÛØª ÙØ­Ø³ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø´Ù. 
ØªÙÙØ§ ÚÛØ²Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¢Ú¯Ø§ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ·Ù Ø¶Ø¹ÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ÙÙØ¬Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø²ÛØ± Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§ÙÙÛØªØ´ Ø¨Ø´Ù. ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÙÙÛØª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û ÛÚ© Ø´Ø±Ø· Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ú¯Û Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØªÛØ¬Ù Ø´Ø±Ø· ÙÙÙ ÚÛØ² ØªÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´Ù.
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±Ø±Ø³Û Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø§ÙØªØ±ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ Ù Ø§Ø¹Ø¶Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÙ (ØµØ±ÙØ§ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø±Ø§ÙØªØ±ÙØ§ Ù Init Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø­Ø³Ø¨ ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÛØ± Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¹Ø¶Ø§Ø Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø±Ø·) Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙØ°Ú¯Ø± Ø±Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø®Øª ØªØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯.
Ø±ÙØ²ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø¹Ø¨Ø§Ø±ØªÙØ§ (String) ÙØ§Û ÙØ±ØªØ¨Ø· Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙÛØªÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙÛØª ÙØ­Ø³ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ´ÙØ ÚÙÙ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© String Search Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÚÛ Ú¯Ø´Øª Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­ÙÛÙØª ØªØ§Ø¨ÙÙÙØ§Û Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Û ÙÙÙØ°Ú¯Ø± Ø±Ù Ú©ÙØ± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯.

----------


## m110_110

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û 
.NET Reactor Ù .NET Reflectpr 
Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙÙ
ÙÙ Ú©Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø´ÙØ§ Ø´Ø¯Ù .
ØªØ§ Ø§ÙÙØ¬Ø§ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù Ù Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ NET Reactor  ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØªÛ ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ù ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÙÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ ÙØªÙØ§Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÛÚ©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯. 
Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ NET Reflector Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø´ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø¯Ø´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø± ÙÛ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ.

ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ²Ø¯ÛÚ© 3 ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙØ´ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ±ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ù ÙÙÙÛ ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø³Ø±ÛØ§Ù cpu Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÙÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ. ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ NET Reflector Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ú©Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ØªØ± ÙÛ ØªÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ ÙÙ Ú¯Ø°Ø´Øª. 
Ø­Ø§Ù Ø§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ NET Reactor Ú©Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù. Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø´Ø¯ Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ NET Reflector ÙÙ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØ³Øª Ú©Ø¯Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù.
ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ´ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¢Ø²ÙØ§ÛØ´ÛØ´ Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÙØªØ±ÙØª ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÛ Ø´Ù Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù  Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ´  Ù¾ÙÙÛÙ. 
Ø­Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¢Ø²ÙØ§ÛØ´Û Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ NET Reactor  ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù ... Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø·Ø¨ÛØ¹ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ´ ØªÙÛÙ Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯.

Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù¾Ø±Ø³Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§ÙÙØ´ Ø±Ù Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù Ø Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø§Ø± ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª ÙØ³Øª Ø  Ø«Ø§ÙÛØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û Ø¨ÙØªØ±Û ÙØ³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙØ


Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÛØ¯  ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø¢Ø²ÙØ§ÛØ´Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ .NET Reactor Ø±Ù ÙÛ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§ÛØª 
http://www.filedudes.com/_NET_Reacto...oad-37018.html
Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ .

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± 

Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙØªÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ú©

ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø®Ø¯Ø§Ø­Ø§ÙØ¸

----------


## hdv212

Ø®Ø¨ Ø·Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØªØ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Warez ÙÙÙÙØ¹ÙØ ÙÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ ÛÙ ÙÚ¯Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û XenoCode Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ÛÛ ÙØ³ØªØ Ø­ØªÛ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ØªÙØ³Ø· ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Virtualization Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù DotNet FrameWork Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÙ.

----------


## arshia_m

Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ´ 
ÛØ§ÙØªÙØ´
Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ø¯ÙØ´
ØªØ§ Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ø´
ÙØ¨Ø¨Ø±ÙØ¯Ø´


ÙÙÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ø´ÙØ§
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÙØ² Ø§Ø²Ø´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÚ©Ø±Ø¯Ù

----------


## gdevnb

> Ø³ÙØ§Ù
> 
> ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¯Øª Ú©Ø³Û Ø¯Ø±Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù net reactor ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù 
> Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø±Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ±Ù   ÙÙÛ ÙÙÙØ² ÙØªÙÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ø±Ú©Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù
> Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø³Û ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Û ÙØµÛØ¨ ÙØ°Ø§Ø±Ù
> ÙÙÙÙÙ


Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±ÛÚ©ØªÙØ± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø±Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙÛ ÙØ³ØªØ´ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ ÙÙ ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ­Ø§ÙØ¸Øª Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¯Øª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛ Ø
Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±ÚÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø´ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØ§ÛØ³ÙØ³ ÙÚ¯Ø±Ø¯Û ÚÙÙ ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Û.(ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ³Øª ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø´Ú©Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛØ³Øª)
Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ ÙØ±ÚÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø±Ú©Ø´ Ø±Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù 2.9.0.5 Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø´. ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§Ù ÙØ±ÚÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø´ 3.7 Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù
ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û ÙØ³Øª.

----------


## sinpin

Ø¯Ø± Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Û Ø·Ø±Ø­ Ø¨ÙÛÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ØªØ§ÙØ§Ø± Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾Ø ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ³ØªÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø§Ø¯ØºØ§Ù Ø´Ø¯ÙØ¯. 

Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù ÙÛÙÚ© Ø²ÛØ± ÙÙ ÙÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ :
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=41559

----------


## hack.ir

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Øº Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÛØ¬ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù ÚÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛØ´Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ÙÙ ÙÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¬ÙØ³Ø§Øª ÙÙØ§ÙØµÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÙÙØªÛ Ø§ÙØªØ§Ø¯Ù. Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø±ÛÙ.
Ø§ØµÙÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ Ù Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ù Ø§ÙØ«Ø§ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Managed Code ÙØ¹Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ exe ÙØ§ÙØ¹Û (Machine Code) ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ³Ø· engine ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù (ÙØ«ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú©) Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù. Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ ØºÛØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ù¾ÙØªÙØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú¯Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø±Ù ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ÛØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙÛ Ú©Ù engine ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯. Ú©Ø¯ ØªÙÙÛØ¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙØ± Ø§ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨ÙÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨ÙÙ Ø­Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø³Ø· (ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ) ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ ÙÛØ´Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ MSIL Ù ØªÙ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§  ByteCode ÙÛ Ú¯Ù.
Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙ Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÙØ§Û Ø­Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø³Ø· Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ú©Ø¯ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù¾Ø³ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ØªØ± Ú©Ø±Ú© ÙÛØ´Ù. Ø¯Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¬ÙÙÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ±Øº Ù ØªØ®Ù ÙØ±ØºÙ Ù ÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÛØ§Ø¯ÙÙ Ø¢Ø®Ø±ÛÙ ØªÚ©ÙÙÙÙÚÛ Ú©Ù Ø´ÙÛØ¯Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² PKI Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø³Ø±ÛØ§Ù CPU Ø±Ù ÙÛ Ø¯Û Ú©ÙÙ¾Ø§ÙÛ adobe Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯Ù CPU ØªÙØ§Ø³ ÙÛ Ú¯ÛØ±Ù Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ø±ÛØ§Ù public key Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ø³Øª ÙÛ Ø¢Ø±Ù Ù ÙØªÙØ´Ø§Ù¾ Ø±Ù Ø±ÙØ² Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù Ø®Ø¯ØªØªÙÙ Ù ÙÙØ· Ø±Ù pc Ø´ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯.
Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø²Ø¨ÙÙÙØ§Û Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ ÙØ«Ù C, Assembly, ... Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ÙØ§ ÙØ«Ù Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§ ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø¯Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÚ¯Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø®ÙØ§ÛÙ ÚÛÚ©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ. Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ± ÚÛ Ø³Ø·Ø­ Ø²Ø¨ÙÙ ÙÛ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ performance ÙØ¯Ø§Û design ÙÛØ´Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª ÙÛØ§Ø¯ Ù¾Ø§ÛÛÙ Ø§ÙØ§ ØªÙÙÛØ¯Ø ÙÚ¯ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ù ØªÙØ³Ø¹Ù Ø¢Ø³ÙÙØªØ± ÙÛØ´Ù.
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ§ Ø§ØµÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ³Øª. ØªÙ Ú©Ø´ÙØ±ÙØ§Û Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙÛ Ø°Ø§Ø±Û Ø¯Ø²Ø¯ ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÛ Ø¯Ø²Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ± Ù ... Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯Ø²Ø¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙÙ ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ù.
Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ²Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯Ø± Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªØ§Ø± Ù¾ÛÚÛØ¯Ù Ø§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§ Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ú©Ø¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§Ø±Ø²Ø´Û ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø³ÙØ§Ø¯ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ«Ù Ø¯ÛØ§Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ§Û UML Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÛØ§Ø¯.
Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø°ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Ø§ Ø®Ø³ØªÙ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø¹Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ·Ù ÙØ«Ù obfuscator ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø¨Ø§ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØªÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø¨Ø´Ù ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ´Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.
Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø±Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÛÚÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØ± Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÛÙØª Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø´Ø¯Ù 4 Ø®Ø· Ú©Ø¯ ÙÛ ÙÙÛØ³ÛÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÙØªØ¸Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ú© ÙØ´Ù Ù ØªØ§Ø²Ù ÛØ§Ø¯ÙÙÙ ÙÛÙØªÙ Ú©Ø±Ú© Ø¹Ø¬Ø¨ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ !

----------


## man_iran

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù ngen Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!: 
Ú¯ÙØªÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±ÛÙ ÙØ±Ú© ÙÙØªØ´Ø± Ø´Ø¯Ù.
ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ ÙÛÚÙØ§Ù 2005 Ø±Ø§ ÙØµØ¨ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØµØ¨ ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ

Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ ÚÙ Ø·ÙØ±ÛÙ Ø
ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ (Ú¯ÛØ±Ø§ÛÙÙÙ Ú©ÙÙ)  :ÙØ¨Ø®ÙØ¯ Ú¯Ø´Ø§Ø¯Ù!:

----------


## __H2__

Ø³ÙØ§Ù



> ÙÙ Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª ÙÙÙÙÛØ¯Ù ngen Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú¯ÛØ± Ø¨ÛØ§Ø±Ù


Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ± ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø¢ÙØ§Øª Ø§ØµÙÛ Framework Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø§ Framework ÙØµØ¨ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ­Ù Ø§Ù ÙÛØ² ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯

C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\ngen  .exe


Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ°Ú©ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙÛÛÚ Ø/ Ø¯Ø± cmd Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø­Ø§ÙØ§Øª ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø³ÙÛÛÚ ÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙØ¯.


>ngen.exe /?
 
Usage: ngen <action> [args] [/nologo] [/silent] [/verbose]
       ngen /? or /help
 
    /nologo    - Prevents displaying of logo
    /silent    - Prevents displaying of success messages
    /verbose   - Displays verbose output for debugging
 
Actions:
    ngen install <assembly name> [scenarios] [config] [/queue[:[1|2|3]]
        Generate native images for an assembly and its dependencies  and install them in the Native Images Cache
        If /queue is specified compilation job is queued up.  If a priority  is not specified, the default priority used is 3.
 
    ngen uninstall <assembly name> [scenarios] [config]
        Delete the native images of an assembly and its dependencies from
        the Native Images Cache.
 
    ngen update [/queue]
        Update native images that have become invalid
        If /queue is specified compilation jobs are queued up.
 
    ngen display [assembly name]
        Display the ngen state
 
    ngen executeQueuedItems [1|2|3]
        Executes queued compilation jobs.
        If priority is not specified all queued compilation jobs are done.
        If priority is specified compilation jobs with greater or equal.
        priority than the specified are done.
 
    ngen queue [pause|continue|status]
        Allows the user to pause and continue the NGen Service Queue, and to query its status.
 
Scenarios:
    /Debug          - Generate images that can be used under a debugger
    /Profile        - Generate images that can be used under a profiler
    /NoDependencies - Generate the minimal number of native images required by this scenario
 
Config:
    /ExeConfig:<path to exe> - Use the configuration of the specified executable assembly
    /AppBase:<path to appbase directory> - Use the specified directory as the appbase


Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Native ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹Û Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙØµØ¨ ÛØ§ Ø±Ø¬ÛØ³ØªØ± ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ù Native Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÛØ± Ù¾ÙØ´Ù ÙØ§Û C:\Windows\assembly ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯.

Ø§ÛÙ Native Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ù ÙØ®ØµÙØµ Ø³Ø®Øª Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø² IL Ø¨Ù Native Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù.

ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ÛØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ¯.
Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ø®Ù Native Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³ÛØ± ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙØ§ÛØ¯Ù ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ÛØ§ÙÙ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ¯.
===========================
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø³Øª ÙÙÙØ ØµÙØ­Ø§Øª ÙØ¨ÙÛ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯ÙØ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙÛÙÚ© msdn Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ÙØ¯Ø Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ú©Ø§ÙÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª ÙØ§ÙØµ ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª.
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/libr...cf(VS.80).aspx

----------


## man_iran

ÙØ±Ø³Û Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª

ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:  ÙÙÛ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø´ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛ Ø´Ù!
ÙÚ¯ÙØªÛØ¯ ÙØ­ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ ÚØ·ÙØ±ÙØ ÙØ«ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾. Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙÛ ØªÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÙØ³ÛÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø¯ÙØ§Ø´ Ø±Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯Ù (ÙØ§Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ§Ø´ Ú©ÙÙ)

Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø¬Ø¯Ø§Ú¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯! ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ ÚÛÙØ
ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢Ù Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ± Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¹ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ø

----------


## regbyte

Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§Ù ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙÚ¯Ø§Ù ÙØµØ¨ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙØ Ø§Ø² ngen.exe Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Native Code Ø±ÙÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙØµØ¨ Ø´ÙØ¯(ÚÙÙ Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ Native Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ø±ÙÛ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯)Ø

ÙØ·ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## Ø±Ø¶Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¨ÙÙ

Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ native Code ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù CLR Ú©ÙÚ© ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û optimize Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª Ø±Ø§ ØµØ±Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ØµØ±ÙÙ Ø¬ÙÛÛ Ú©ÙØ¯. Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª ØªÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ native code ÙØ§ (Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ÙØ¨ÙÛ ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Øª ÙØª) Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯.

----------


## man_iran

Ú©Ø³Û ÙÛØ³Øª ngen Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø¯Ù!!

Ø´ÙØ§ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÛÙ ÙØ§ÛÙ exe Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø³Û Ø´Ø§Ø±Ù¾ ØªÙÙÛØ¯Ø´ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ø

----------


## fat_roze2000

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...138#post595138

----------


## sadafmahjoobi

Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ©Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ÛÙØØ§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ø´Ù

----------

